# Hertz Imagine/Clarus 6 1/2 review/thoughts



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

As a new member here, I thought I might offer some insight into some products I recently heard versus just lurking, which is what I have been doing recently. 

First off, I want to disclose that I had some conversations with Scott about the lack of HAT dealers in my area and my inability to demo his speakers. Scott set it up so that his Rep in my area went to a local audio shop that I frequent and arranged for me to hear them in that fashion. So big kudos to Scott, Ray and HAT for impeccable customer service. I'd like to think that this positive experience wouldn't sway my review of his speakers, but I'm human... and before I even heard his speakers, I had high hopes. 

I was not disappointed.

As a point of reference, I've been listening to just about every set of component speakers I could find. Focal, JL, MB, Hertz, etc.. 

Prior to listening to the Clarus line, I had settled on either the Hertz Hi-Energy Line, or the Mille's... In fact, I picked up some Hertz Energy speakers for the wife's car. Now I'm kicking myself... 

The Clarus speakers sounded nothing short of amazing to me... I always found Focal speakers to be a bit "in your face," regardless of the lineup/designation, and Hertz speakers (especially the Hi-Energy/Mille Lines) to be somewhat laid back, and very warm sounding... something that I could listen to for long periods of time without experiencing fatigue. 

My personal opinion is that the Clarus lineup bridges the gap I was hearing between the Focal and Mille's beautifully. Very crisp, detailed, accurate reproduction, good midbass, and detailed highs without the "in your face" feeling of the Focals. 

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to hear the Imagines, as I was running late and they were already packed up. However, everyone at the shop who listened to them spoke very highly of them and will probably be picking up a set. 

Since I wasn't able to audition the Imagines, I had to ask the guys at the shop what they thought. Compared to the Hertz lineup, the overall consensus was that the Imagines smoked the Energys and were about on par with the Hertz High Energys... 

Considering that the MSRP of the Imagines is on par with the Hertz Energy line up, and quite a bit less than High Energy, I cant help but think that it'll be a great seller for those wanting great accurate quality sound reproduction at an entry level price. 

While I certainly didn't walk into the shop with a bias towards HAT, I certainly walked out deciding to go the either the Clarus or Legatitia Line up over the Hertz Mille's... 

John


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there anyway to edit the title of the thread? For some reason my Iphone autocorrected HAT to Hertz... And I just caught it. Sorry for the trouble


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mebbe this one in your area = Orion 250 HCCA Competition Car Amp Amplifier - eBay (item 190385605616 end time Apr-06-10 04:27:29 PDT)

Item location:	Raleigh, North Carolina, United States

Orion HCCA250 - Amp Guts

Orion HCCA250 
Digital Reference Line
2 x 50W @ 4 ohms
2 x 100W @ 2 ohms
2 x 400 @ ½ ohm
1 x 800 @ 1 ohm bridged
THD: 0.03%
S/N Ratio: 110dB
Freq. Response: 6Hz 30kHz (±0.5dB)
Fuse: External 45A
Dimensions: 17" x 8.


----------



## Noloft (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi John,
Was there a white F250 being worked on at the shop you demoed the speakers at? If so, it was mine and I was at the same demo. I agree 100% with your review. Even in a less than perfect set-up the clarus were IMPRESSIVE! If I had heard them before I picked the Milles my choice might have been different. Of course I'm very happy with the Milles, but, that is a different review. Anyway, good luck with choosing which HAT speakers you want to go with. Keep us updated on your build.
Todd


----------



## JHolmes (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah! That was me! I'm really considering the HAT Clarus', and will give a more indepth review when I get them...


----------



## dsauce16 (Feb 2, 2011)

looking forward to hearing that review! i got the urge to buy something... and they have the 20% HAT deal..combo for disaster. your review might put me over the edge


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll keep you guys posted... I currently have the Imagine set installed in my front doors, but I have sitting next to me an MS-8, and a set of Clarus drivers. Once the weather gets nicer and I find time, I will be moving the Imagines to the rear and installing the Clarus drivers up front. Should be a nice set up running the Clarus active up front and the Imagines passive in the rear. Sub duty of course is an SI BM mkIII.

-KD


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

aren't you worried aboot VBA affecting them imagines? or are they going to be in a door?


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

It's in a G35x sedan, so they will be placed in the rear door stock locations using mdf rings coated with resin.


----------

